# Sheffield Electronic



## nissantech (Jul 20, 2010)

Just recieved this from my dad along with several other oldies.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you tell me about the watch on the brown strap?

Its the spit of a Bulova thats in my collection.


----------



## nissantech (Jul 20, 2010)

It's an older Elgin is all I know about it here's a better picture.


----------

